# R22 replacement



## Maxwell HVAC (Apr 6, 2012)

Hello 

R22 is over $350.00 for 30lbs tanks. Any solutions out there.
I see this new item by a company called Ecofreeez. EF-22a.
They claim thats it's a drop in replacemnet for R22 and can be used to top off and/or replace. Its made of hydrocarbons.
Very reasonable in price. 
Any thoughts aout there will be greatly appereciated.

Joe Darby


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

While it sat temps are some what close to R22, its not a good idea to top off with it.

PS: The EPA has not approved propane to be used in central cooling systems.


----------



## moshei (Jun 21, 2012)

As an R-22 replacement, ISCEON® MO99™ may be used in a wide range of applications and has advantages over other R-22 replacements.


----------



## PenguinAir (Apr 24, 2013)

*I wouldn't go there...*

It's very dangerous if you're working on climate control systems like a heat pump, you're staring at a lawsuit by someone down the road. Get some Nu-22b or ANYTHING besides a refrigerant that is typically only used in freezers/refrigerators, and is also that combustible. Too many factors to risk there, and I really don't think it's even approved by manufacturers for use.

Hope this helps in your decision making.

Penguin Air


----------



## airtrackinc (Feb 12, 2014)

Since the price is always changing checking sites like Amazon for the current R22 rate is a good way to price R22 since the competition on Amazon is fierce it gives a good indicator of current pricing.


----------

